# Festplattenerkennung



## corsanostra (15. Juni 2003)

Hallöle...

habe wieder mal ein kleines Problem: und zwar habe ich mir eben eine größere Festplatte eingebaut und der Rechner hat sie auch ohne Probleme erkannt. Dennoch zeigt mir WinXP im Arbeitsplatz nur ein Speichervolumen von 501MB an... die Platte hat jedoch 80GB. Im Bios wird sie auch als solch große Platte erkannt. Habe die HDD-Detection auf Auto und LBA ausprobiert... beides mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Wer kann mir Tipps zur behebung des Problems geben?


Festplatte:

MAXTOR D740X-6L


----------



## Peter Bönnen (15. Juni 2003)

Hast du die Platte sauber partitioniert und formatiert?

Wenn sie noch werksfrisch ist, einmal unter Start -> Ausführen -> diskmgmt.msc die entsprechende Festplatte mit den o.g. Operationen bearbeiten.

Fluke


----------



## corsanostra (15. Juni 2003)

Danke danke...

Dein Tipp hat geholfen. Dieses Vorgehen kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ersetzt wohl das Fdisk...

Aber es hat jetzt ohne Probleme funktioniert!

Danke...


----------

